
Does relativity lie at the source of quantum exoticism? - sudoaza
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-relativity-source-quantum-exoticism.html
======
therealbilly
It's nice to know that the superluminal space is not just an isolated fantasy
land with imaginary particles like the tachyon. Could be a real place where
quantum weirdness actually resides. Very interesting indeed.

------
sudoaza
TLDR;

"The special theory of relativity is a coherent structure that allows for
three mathematically correct types of solutions: a world of particles moving
at subluminal velocities, a world of particles moving at the velocity of light
and a world of particles moving at superluminal velocities. This third option
has always been rejected as having nothing to do with reality.

...

Both theorists have also shown that after taking into account superluminal
solutions, the motion of a particle on multiple trajectories simultaneously
appears naturally, and a description of the course of events requires the
introduction of a sum of combined amplitudes of probability that indicate the
existence of superposition of states, a phenomenon thus far associated only
with quantum mechanics."

